# SchraderhausK9



## Minicus (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello, I am purchasing a puppy soon. Just wondering if anybody else has a puppy from SchraderhausK9.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I have 2 Schraderhaus dogs you can contact me through PM


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

The link to their kennel.


----------

